# I REALLY need help!



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm in trouble, all my cultures crashed, and I called several petcos/pet smarts and nothing! they said they won't have anything until thursday . PLEASE anyone near brockport/rochester I need 1 good culture ill give you 5 bucks, it's not a lot but I have little to spend. Pleas pm me if you can help me!


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

Please anyone!!


----------



## RobR (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm an hour and a half away in Auburn, so shipping from NE herp would be cheaper than gas for the drive but I have one I can spare as well as a few older ones.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Gas is so expensive these days, it will be hard to find someone willing to drive a distance with flies. Especially since flies are cheap through the Sponsors. In fact, you could have already received a culture of flies from several of the Sponsors and bug sellers here, for around 12 bucks. 

Can you get your folks to buy you some flies from a Sponsor and then you can pay them back or work for them? Surely they won't just let your animals starve to death. 

Let me know if you need links to a Sponsor or bug seller.


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

frogface said:


> Gas is so expensive these days, it will be hard to find someone willing to drive a distance with flies. Especially since flies are cheap through the Sponsors. In fact, you could have already received a culture of flies from several of the Sponsors and bug sellers here, for around 12 bucks.
> 
> Can you get your folks to buy you some flies from a Sponsor and then you can pay them back or work for them? Surely they won't just let your animals starve to death.
> 
> Let me know if you need links to a Sponsor or bug seller.


Yes I understand, an actually did, but the order was canceled I don't know why. And whenever I order the flys 1 cultre is 20 bucks including shipping, yes eas a link wou be nice. Thanks kris.


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

If your frogs are starving you could always throw some candy outside on a sidewalk and collect the ants that come.


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

frogs don't eat all kinds of ants.I'd be careful with that so you don't introduce a harmful type that will be happy to call the viv home.


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

if you get a ride/drive to white plains. there is a show tomorrow, sunday.


----------



## InvertaHerp (Mar 4, 2013)

Pick up pinhead crickets. That's what I do.


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

I've thought about but will a froglet be ale to eat one?


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

Sent a pm. Hope I can help.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## daswooten (May 5, 2010)

I wish that I had seen this sooner as I am in Buffalo. If you can get to North Tonawanda, The Fish Place on the corner of Oliver and Robinson has fruit flies, bean beetles, and firebrats for sale.


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

It's good I've got it good..


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Mike - you need a local mentor. 

Try to find local get togethers - find some local people who are in the hobby, or a hobby somewhat close to it that also uses feeder insects.

I think it's really important that you get a mentor so you can better see how the hobby works.

s


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

Scott said:


> I think it's really important that you get a mentor so you can better see how the hobby works.
> 
> s


I understand the other stuff but, what do mean by this? I'm not saying this in a bad way, I'm just curious. because I think your right, if you mean what I think yo mean.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

A Mentor is someone who shows you how things are done - preferably in person.

You look at their setups and learn. They look at your setups and suggest possible improvements.

It's also easier to ask questions on how things are done. 

s


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

Ok I'll start looking then


----------



## Dendrobati (Jul 27, 2012)

mfsidore said:


> I've thought about but will a froglet be ale to eat one?


Don't feed crickets to the froglets!! 

I sent you a pm. 

Marta


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

Mod please close thanks.


----------

